# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Анонсы предстоящих концертов (любых)

## Khlopser

Приглашаем всех желающих на танцевальную программу "Хиты 70-90-х"!
Концерт состоится 26 июля в клубе "Общага" по адресу: ул. Нижегородская, д. 32, стр.5.
Начало в 19.00. Вход - 200 р.
Дополнительная информация на сайте клуба: http://www.obschaga.su/sunday.php
тел. 8 963 787 00 14.

----------


## Сладкоежка

Дорогие друзья, а также дети и их родители!

Надоела Кремлёвская ёлка? Надоели новогодние приключения Незнайки, который когда-то летал на Луну? Не беда! Театрально-концертное агентство "Ангел Арт" подарит Вам столько новогодних чудес, которых Вы не видели никогда, а их очень много, очень много...

Театрально-концертное агентство "Ангел Арт" совместно с Московским молодёжным театром мюзикла приглашает Вас на музыкальный спектакль "Новогодние чудеса". "Новогодние чудеса" - это не только волшебный посох Дедушки Мороза, за который могут держаться дети и загадывать желание. Что ещё скрывается за "Новогодними чудесами" Вы увидете сами 2, 3 января 2010 года в 11 или в 14 часов.

ДЕШЕВЛЕ билетов Вы не найдёте! "Ангел Арт" устраивает антикризисную акцию и продаёт билеты по единой цене, то есть VIP-места равны стоимости билетов на последние ряды концертного зала. ЕДИНАЯ ЦЕНА БИЛЕТА БЕЗ ПОДАРКА СОСТАВЛЯЕТ 300 РУБЛЕЙ, А С ПОДАРКОМ - 500 РУБЛЕЙ. Ребёнок до 7 лет включительно имеет право на бесплатное посещение спектакля с родителем по одному билету.

Продажей билетов занимается театрально-концертное агентство "Ангел-арт". ООО "Ангел Арт" гарантирует экспресс-доставку билетов в любую точку Москвы и в дождь, и в снег, и в град.

По вопросам приобретения билетов пишите на: angelartconcert@yandex.ru

----------


## Alenajazz

*Сладкоежка*,
 Молодцы! Хороший праздник детям готовите. Жаль, но мы уезжаем на конкурс в Нижний Новгород, а то бы обязательно сходили на "Новогодние чудеса"!

----------


## Сладкоежка

На 5 января театр нам ещё билеты дал, ходим - продаём. Если 5 сможете, это хорошо.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Если 5 сможете, это хорошо.


К сожалению, нет... 5 - конкурсный день. 6 - награждение и гала-концерт...

----------


## Сладкоежка

Может друзья у Вас остаются в Москве, у которых дети есть?

----------


## Alenajazz

*Сладкоежка*,
 Мы из Таганрога (Ростовская область)
 Меня поразили у вас низкие цены на билеты! Поэтому я бы обязательно сводила свой ансамбль, если бы поехали в Москву, а не в Нижний Новгород (ранее был вариант поездки в Москву)

----------


## elenamoris

Скрипка, виолончель, флейта, кларнет, фортепиано… Какую музыку пишут для этих инструментов современные композиторы? О чём они хотят нам рассказать? В истории музыки много примеров, когда любимые нами сейчас произведения были не поняты и резко осуждены своими современниками. Сможем ли мы понять и оценить музыку, которая написана для нас здесь и сейчас?

22 мая в 19.30 во Дворце на Яузе состоится концерт Московского ансамбля современной музыки. Под руководством маэстро Оливье Кюанде из Швейцарии они исполнят самое новое, то что ещё никто никогда не слышал.

Цена билетов 200-300 рублей. 
Подробнее об исполнителях и концерте: http://www.yauza-palace.ru/

----------


## НиколаИчь

Анатолий Могилевский будет: 3го сентября в Москве, Театр Шонсона. 4го сентября, Медянник клуб, на Проспекте Мира. В Питере, 11го сентября, Питерский Дворик. Eсть вероятность выступлений, в других городах.

----------


## НиколаИчь

Анатолий Могилевский 7го сентября на Таганке




Организация "Русский объединительный союз" российского посольства проводит вечер для русских матерей Киргизии. 
19 сентября, воскресенье.
Этот день совпадает с одним из главных православных праздников - Рождество Пресвятой Богородицы - покровительницы всех матерей.

----------


## elenamoris

Приглашаем на литературно-джазовый праздник во Дворец на Яузе!
*7 октября 19.30  Джаз Василия Аксёнова.*

Для Василия Аксенова джаз был не только любимым музыкальным жанром. Джаз для него был символом свободы,образом жизни, паролем для пропуска в тесный круг друзей, принадлежавших, как и он, к поколению «шестидесятников». А еще — музыкой протеста, в импровизациях которой звучали исповедальная честность, неприятие лжи, лицемерия, запретов на инакомыслие, что в полной мере относится и к творчеству самого писателя. Аксенов был своим среди джазменов, а джазмены считали его своим на концертах и ночных джемах на московских джазовых тусовках. Любовью к джазу и своим джазовым кумирам — и российским, и американским — пронизаны многие страницы его книг. 
Вспоминая Василия Аксенова, мы вновь окажемся в тесном кругу его близких людей — литераторов, артистов, музыкантов — и будем слушать потрясающие, объединившие целое поколение мелодии в исполнении друзей мэтра. Свободную музыку свободных людей, ставшую джазом Василия Аксенова. Нашим джазом! 

*В вечере принимают участие*: Алексей Козлов и «Новый Арсенал», ансамбль Bril Family Игоря Бриля, ансамбль солистов оркестра им. Олега Лундстрема п/р Бориса Фрумкина, Герман Лукьянов, Алексей Кузнецов, Владимир Данилин, Игорь Кантюков, Виктор Подкорытов, Александр Гореткин, Светлана Рубинина (вокал).
Специальные  гости: Аркадий Арканов, Эммануил Виторган, Александр Кабаков, Виктор Славкин, Евгений Попов. 
Ведет концерт Владимир Каушанский.

Цена билетов  от 300 до 1100 руб. 
Телефон кассы Дворца на Яузе: (495) 645-22-45
www.yauza-palace.ru

----------


## vitser

> Приглашаем на литературно-джазовый праздник во Дворец на Яузе!
> *7 октября 19.30  Джаз Василия Аксёнова.*
> 
> Для Василия Аксенова джаз был не только любимым музыкальным жанром. Джаз для него был символом свободы,образом жизни, паролем для пропуска в тесный круг друзей, принадлежавших, как и он, к поколению «шестидесятников». А еще — музыкой протеста, в импровизациях которой звучали исповедальная честность, неприятие лжи, лицемерия, запретов на инакомыслие, что в полной мере относится и к творчеству самого писателя. Аксенов был своим среди джазменов, а джазмены считали его своим на концертах и ночных джемах на московских джазовых тусовках. Любовью к джазу и своим джазовым кумирам — и российским, и американским — пронизаны многие страницы его книг. 
> Вспоминая Василия Аксенова, мы вновь окажемся в тесном кругу его близких людей — литераторов, артистов, музыкантов — и будем слушать потрясающие, объединившие целое поколение мелодии в исполнении друзей мэтра. Свободную музыку свободных людей, ставшую джазом Василия Аксенова. Нашим джазом! 
> 
> *В вечере принимают участие*: Алексей Козлов и «Новый Арсенал», ансамбль Bril Family Игоря Бриля, ансамбль солистов оркестра им. Олега Лундстрема п/р Бориса Фрумкина, Герман Лукьянов, Алексей Кузнецов, Владимир Данилин, Игорь Кантюков, Виктор Подкорытов, Александр Гореткин, Светлана Рубинина (вокал).
> Специальные  гости: Аркадий Арканов, Эммануил Виторган, Александр Кабаков, Виктор Славкин, Евгений Попов. 
> Ведет концерт Владимир Каушанский.
> ...


здорово!!!

----------

